# Stoves for Bikepacking



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Couldn't find a thread already dedicated to this, so it seemed like a good opportunity to put it all in one place...

My criteria for a good bikepacking stove option in no particular order are; 1) lightweight and takes up minimal space, 2) durable and easy to fix in the field if needed, 3) fuel is easy to find (if I'm on a long trip)

I've used a lot of different stoves over the years, and here are some of my thoughts as they pertain to lightweight/minimal bikepacking:

*Isobutane stoves (Jetboil, MSR Pocket Rocket, etc)

*_Pros_ - Generally simple to use and they boil water fast.

_Cons_ - While great for boiling, they are usually not that great for actual cooking. If all you do is boil water for dehydrated meals, this probably doesn't matter. You are committed to canisters that aren't refillable. This can be a drag when you have an accumulation of partially-filled canisters left over from previous trips that might only have one or two meals left in them. Not that great in really cold temps (though this can depend somewhat on the mix that you purchase).

Personally, I think these stoves are great for short trips if you don't mind packing canisters. But I've moved away from them for most of my trips, given the cons mentioned above. 
*
White Gas Stoves (MSR Whisperlite, Dragonfly and others)

*_Pros_ - I've used Whisperlites for more than two decades and they are the venerable workhorse of white gas stoves, imo. They are durable and easy to maintain in the field with a little practice. White gas burns very hot and cooks/boils fast. Fuel bottles are refillable, and white gas is generally easy to find in N. America.

_Cons_ - White gas stoves don't tend to be as lightweight as other options, esp. when you factor in the fuel pump and bottle.

White gas stoves aren't my first choice for going light/minimal, but they do work well, and if you want a gas stove but don't want to use propane/butane for whateve reason, white gas is your best bet.

*Alcohol stoves (Trangia, Vargo, etc. or DIY)
*
_Pros - _Alcohol stoves are very lightweight and simple. If you can't find denatured alcohol, you can use pure methanol or ethanol, HEET, etc. Manufactured alcohol stoves are generally very inexpensive to purchase compared to other options, or you can just make your own (lots of tutorials online)

_Cons_ - Alcohol (or the other fuel options mentioned above) don't tend to burn real hot compared to white gas or isobutane, so cook/boil times are slower. This may be an issue for some, but not for others. Using a windscreen with these types of stoves can make a big difference in cook time and fuel consumption.

*Bio-fuel stoves (Emberlit, Vargo, Bush Buddy, etc)

*As the name suggests, these stoves burn a variety of "bio" fuels - twigs, bark, dried cow dung, basically whatever organic material you can find that will burn.

_Pros_ - these stoves tend to be simple and lightweight. Most pack flat, or at least very small. No need to carry fuel bottles.

_Cons - _depending on where you are and the time of year, dry fuel may not always be easy to find, or not realistic at all.

I've been using an Emberlit Ti for a couple years now, and I really like it for trips I do in typically arid country, spring-fall, where fuel is generally easy to find and abundant. I LOVE not having to carry fuel bottles. I also enjoy cooking on a small fire - I find it relaxing when I get into camp, and enjoy the prep of getting it going. There are definitely some tricks to consistent success with these types of stoves, which I can detail later.










I also recently picked up a new Emberlit model called the "Fireant" - it is a smaller version of the stove pictured above, but it also has an insert to support an alcohol stove that you can drop inside it, and then the outer stove walls function as a windscreen/pot stand. I haven't had a chance to use it in the field yet, but the combo fuel option is really appealing to me for a lot of my trips where I will still largely plan on burning bio-fuels, but have an alcohol backup in case we get some weather, etc. I'll report more on the Fireant after using it for a bit...

*"Tab" Fuel Stoves (Esbit, Zen, etc)

*Honestly, I've never used them, nor been particularly drawn to them over other options I already have and am familiar with. If anyone wants to fill in the blanks on this - please do.

___________________________________________________________

What have I missed? What is your preferred stove option?


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Good synopsis, other than I have a different opinion of Whisperlites. I have had 2 of them catch on fire from fuel leaking past the seal on the pump and running along the hose to the lit stove! In the dumpster they went! Other than that I love white gas stoves but agreed, more awkward for bike packing. My favourite all time stove is my white gas Optimus 111-B which I purchased in the early 1970s and still use for canoe tripping and in our little camper. Awesome stove...




































For bike packing I'm using the Jetboil Minimo isobutane which has been great and unlike most does have good simmer control. I too like to be able to actually cook on a stove lol! Only issue I have found is that on low simmer any sort of breeze will blow out the flame despite the built in windscreen. So now I pack along one of the folding flexible windscreens that came with the Whisperlites that I tossed 

Jetboil Minimo...









Also found it interesting that you do not like most isobutane stoves due to difficulty controlling heat for cooking, yet you will happily cook over a campfire or tinder burning stove!!!?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Good synopsis, other than I have a different opinion of Whisperlites. I have had 2 of them catch on fire from fuel leaking past the seal on the pump and running along the hose to the lit stove!


Yup - you have to keep an eye on the o-rings on those MSR pumps, they will crack and leak over time. It's good practice to not leave the pump tightened on the bottle when storing for long periods of time. I've had the same leak thing happen a couple times, but never with any disastrous consequences. Put a new o-ring and and problem solved.



> For bike packing I'm using the Jetboil Minimo isobutane which has been great and unlike most does have good simmer control. I too like to be able to actually cook on a stove lol! Only issue I have found is that on low simmer any sort of breeze will blow out the flame despite the built in windscreen. So now I pack along one of the folding flexible windscreens that came with the Whisperlites that I tossed


Cool. I have no experience with the Minimo, but it looks like a good compact option.



> Also found it interesting that you haven't like most isobutane stoves due to difficulty controlling heat for cooking, yet you will happily cook over a campfire or tinder burning stove!!!?


Definitely - controlling the amount of heat when cooking with a twig stove is pretty easy, with a little practice.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

I love the Pocket Rocket, suits me just fine. I do the dehydrated meals alot, and I must have a hot cup of coffee ASAP when I get up in the morning!  The rocket boils water fast. 

Been wanting to experiment with cooking with the rocket using the MSR pot lid turned upside down, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

EugeneTheJeep said:


> I love the Pocket Rocket, suits me just fine. I do the dehydrated meals alot, and I must have a hot cup of coffee ASAP when I get up in the morning!  The rocket boils water fast.


I'm with you on that. Coffee can't come fast enough in the morning, and that's when I really like the Jet/Rocket!



> Been wanting to experiment with cooking with the rocket using the MSR pot lid turned upside down, just haven't done it yet.


Do you mean using the lid has a heat diffuser on top of the stove, and then with the pot on top of that? If so, it works pretty well. Another thing that works is getting one of those aluminum MSR windscreens, wrapping it around the stove so that it is stable, and then placing the pot on top of the windscreen itself, so it is a couple inches off the burner.


----------



## ACosta (Mar 6, 2016)

BlackCanoeDog said:


>


Good discussion overall. This pic is awesome. Puts you right there.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Do you mean using the lid has a heat diffuser on top of the stove, and then with the pot on top of that? If so, it works pretty well. Another thing that works is getting one of those aluminum MSR windscreens, wrapping it around the stove so that it is stable, and then placing the pot on top of the windscreen itself, so it is a couple inches off the burner.


Yep exactly will try it next time thanks! Was also thinking of just using the upside down lid by itself with some olive oil and spices and sauteing onions garlic peppers or whatever. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikelite01 (Dec 28, 2013)

The BRS-3000T is the weight weenie champ.


----------



## cavo (Apr 18, 2011)

bikelite01 said:


> The BRS-3000T is the weight weenie champ.


exactly. love mine. cant beat stove for 5 bucks.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Smithhammer said:


> *"Tab" Fuel Stoves (Esbit, Zen, etc)
> 
> *Honestly, I've never used them, nor been particularly drawn to them over other options I already have and am familiar with. If anyone wants to fill in the blanks on this - please do.


Used a Trangia burner with a Click-Stand and wind screen for a while, and liked it, but it was destroyed, and, when looking for a replacement, I found the Esbit Trekking Cookset (someone else's review: The Outdoor Nerd: Review: Esbit 5-Piece Trekking Cook Set).

So far I've been pretty happy with it. I was already comfortable with alcohol stoves. The Esbit burner has one feature that elevates it above the Trangia: a handle on the lid. So many times I tried to play "ring toss" with my Trangia burn regulator-lid only to have it land askew on the flame. No more. The other thing the Esbit had was, of course, compatibility with the Esbit fuel tablets. I like them as well. On an extended trip, I might not want to hassle with replenishing my supply or carrying a full trip's worth (but I think they can be found at Walmart, so replenishing might not be a big deal.), but for a short trip, I find I like them. I don't think they burn as hot as the alcohol, and they definitely burn more evenly. I end up using the alcohol for boiling water, and the Esbit for actual cooking. Since a lot of my stove use is for coffee and for heat-and-eat bags of food, I still use more alcohol. Maybe one Esbit tablet a day. They also make decent fire starters, and I've gotten a few stubborn campfires going with the use of an Esbit tablet. The negatives of the Esbit are that they don't burn super hot or fast, they leave a residue on the burning surface, and they are pretty much one-use-per-pellet. Once you light a pellet, it's probably best to plan on letting it burn completely. That won't take forever, but it's different from most fuel stoves where you just cut off the fuel when you're done. The reviewer seems to think that the stove could be used a biofuel stove, too (replacing the plastic feet) which would make it pretty versatile.

I supplemented the cookset with a minimalist stand for the alcohol burner: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003DKK7MA/ It just perches on top of the burner
and provides a flat surface for the pot. Adding a cheap windscreen (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005QRYQ0C/), I can now start water boiling for coffee on the alcohol burner while cooking up some eggs with an Esbit tablet. The cookset itself is not super compact, because it can't get smaller than the pots, but inside I have all the cookset parts, half a dozen Esbit tablets, some utensils, a salt shaker, and the titanium burner stand. The only items that don't fit inside are the windscreen (And I'm sure there's more lightweight, smaller-packing versions of that) and the extra alcohol for the burner. The burner itself holds enough alcohol for one or two uses, so for an overnighter, it's probably all the fuel you need.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Good overview.

I'll add (simply because I didn't see it mentioned) that for sub-zero temps in winter events a white gas stove is hard to beat, a Jetboil can work but usually not nearly as well, and alcohol doesn't work at all.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

mikesee said:


> I'll add (simply because I didn't see it mentioned) that for sub-zero temps in winter events a white gas stove is hard to beat, a Jetboil can work but usually not nearly as well, and alcohol doesn't work at all.


Definitely. For winter trips, white gas is the way to go.

I'd also add that for international trips, a multi-fuel stove like the Whisperlite International is a good choice and allows for burning kerosene, which is more easily available in some parts of the world than white gas. However, kero is never my first choice, since it burns really dirty and requires frequent stove cleaning.

Or, while not a great choice for racing, you can bring one of these in the winter....


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*My stoves, experiences, and opinions...*

I have a herd of stoves for bikepacking.

Biolite CampStove:

This stove burns "biofuel" and generates electricity for charging devices. The generator unit spins a fan that stokes the fire and reduces smoke. However it burns fuel quickly requiring new fuel every 2-3 minutes. It leaves pans blackened and sooty. The charging is _very_ slow. It's expensive, bulky and heavy. Based on poor testing at home, I've never actually taken it bikepacking.

Lixada Portable wood/alcohol stove:

Love this thing - although I don't use it for cooking. It's convertible between wood and alcohol. It packs down inside itself and is reasonably light at 389 grams (0.85 lbs). I use it as my "campfire" or to create coals to start a campfire. I did the whole GAP/C&O last year and ended up using this everyday.

Esbit Titanium Ultralight stove and fuel tablets:

Like the Biolite above, I've never taken this out trekking. I've tested it at home and could never get it to bring water to boil. Plus it left my pots with a black soot smudge.

Chinese Knock-off Jetboil:

This thing is pretty cool! It's light and very small. The piezo ignition works well. You can control the heat by regulating gas flow. It folds down and fits in the included carrier. I carry some aluminum foil as a wind shield. However it does require butane/propane canisters - so account for that bulk and weight. I now have half a dozen "half-full" canisters because I always take a new, full canister. On the upside, you can also start your campfire with it!

Mini-Trangia alcohol stove set:

This is my favorite go-to stove. Boils water. Fries pancakes. A little more sturdy than a beer can stove - but same principle. Folds up inside itself. Light and small. Nothing to break or fail. Fuel is accessible most anywhere. Fuel is not pressurized. Includes a "simmer" cap for lower heat. Ethanol burns cleanly and doesn't blacken the pot. This IS the cornerstone of my Zombie Apocalypse kit.

So in rank order:

1. Trangia
2. Chinese Jetboil knock-off
3. Lixada wood stove
4. Esbit titanium and fuel tablets
5. Biolite stove (I'd go without before taking this thing.)


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Interesting to hear your thoughts on the Biolite stove - I came across an ad for those a while back and wondered if they were all they are cracked up to be. Seemed a little too good to be true...

Agreed on the Trangia. Sure, I could make my own (and have), but for $15 or less you not only get an alcohol stove, you get a sealed container that will hold enough fuel to boil a dinner and coffee the next morning, a simmer cap and housing that is more durable/crush-proof than an aluminum can. Of course, it's not going to vaporize a gallon of water in .3 parsecs, but I don't generally go bikepacking to be in that much of a rush anyway. Put the pot of water on, kick back and enjoy the view and reflect on a day well spent on two wheels....

Just like everything else, stoves are a trade-off - it just depends on which trade-offs you want to live with.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm a bit of a stove geek. I have piles of them (Jetboil, MSR XGK, Svea, Coleman, many Esbit (solid fuel) variations, Trangia, homemade alcohol stoves, wood burners, isobutanes, etc). For bikepacking, my favorites are the isobutane stoves. Simple, packable, and reliable. I don't bikepack in truly cold temps, so I've never had an issue with the cold temp performance. For my next bikepacking trip, I'd probably just grab my BRS-3000, a fuel container, my old Snowpeak 900ml pot and go have fun.

Edit: Oh yeah, I don't cook. I just boil and eat. Food is sustenance for me, especially on a bikepacking trip.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I have a vargo titanium wood burner and an aluminum tea kettle type pot. I really tried to like it but it is a commitment and the huge downside is what a mess it makes of your pot and hands. It came highly recommended but it just wasn't for me. I do take it along though because it packs down so small and if I want a little camp fire at night it is just the ticket.
Just got the jetboil and it rocks. I know it isn't a true chef's stove but for instant hot water it can't be beat. I can survive on cold food but we need our hot drinks in the morning and evening. The real downside is the throw away canisters. Wish they would come up with a way to refill them or make the system more eco friendly. Love how it packs down so small.
For car camping we use a simple Coleman one burner propane stove that has lasted us for over a decade.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I love my trangia ( 27?) stove and a click stand. Works great, warm weather touring only kind of guy. The stand holds it, provides the wind screen and pot holder too. Simmer cover does the job. Both fit in my small SS pot with cover.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

great thread idea for sure!!

I have never used a stove to be honest. I will sometimes dig a small pit (1'x1'x about 6" deep), line it with rocks and just do a bio fuel old school fire. I like the simplicity of this method more.

I am almost always camping where this is allowed....almost. I have been recently thinking about getting a stove as I wan to to do more riding in the cold, and it is harder to forage for fuel and dig in the cold. Plus, I don't want to be causght in a situation where I am some place and not allowed to burn fires


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

What do you use for pots on the fire?

I learned in Boy Scouts to "soap" a pot for use over a fire. The burnt soap washes away easier than trying to scrub the soot off untreated. But that would be a hassle when minimalist bikepacking. And I never seem to have enough water to really wash my dishes to that extent.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a friend who has the Vargo Ti twig stove and from what I've seen, I don't think it's the best design. It's too short and doesn't draft well, imo. He seems to be continually having to nurse it to keep it going. With the Emerblit design, I typically just load it up and light it and keep feeding it as needed.

A couple things that I've learned with using bio-stoves in the field:


I always travel with a small ziploc bag with some dry tinder. This may include shavings from a nice, dry piece of wood I've found, some petroleum jelly-soaked cotton balls, a couple little packets of Wet Fire, etc. These are my "insurance" in case I need to get the fire going in damp conditions.
Usually before going to bed, I'll gather some fuel for the morning and bring it under my tarp. Dew in the morning can make getting the fire going much more challenging, even in otherwise dry weather. Starting with dry fuel makes a big difference, and means I'm drinking coffee that much faster. 

As far as soot buildup on the pot goes, I just store my pot inside a silnylon stuff sack before packing it in my frame bag. No big deal at all. When I get home, I use warm, soapy water and some steel wool. Comes right off with a little elbow grease.

Bio-stoves certainly aren't for everyone, or for every situation. But for a lot of things I do, I like them. They do take some adjustment in your routine if you're used to simply turning a dial and having flame, however. As mentioned, also keep in mind that in places with fire bans, they probably won't be allowed.

Also, there are a number of places (at least in the West), particularly along river corridors and desert environs, where fire is only allowed on top of a fire pan. I have been told by various land managers that a stove like the Emberlit qualifies as a "fire pan" as far as they are concerned, since the fire is elevated off of the ground and contained. However, as with all things land management, be sure to check in with the local authority about this - in my experience, there are the rules, and then there is the way that those rules may be subjectively interpreted by whoever is on duty that day...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I want to like canister stoves - I really do. They're all the rage, and undeniably convenient. But I just can't get past all those canisters going to waste, nor the pile of canisters I already have that are only 1/4 full or less - not full enough to justify taking on my next trip, so they just sit there. If someone comes out with a re-fillable canister, I'd be all over it....


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

I dont like the bush stoves because I constantly have to refuel and also have to gather fuel before I can start cooking. Usually when I set up camp I fire up the stove and have tent etc.ready when the water boils. But bush stoves are definetely unbeatable when it comes to weight, simplicity and cheap,.especially the DIY ones.

I like the white gas stoves, I have a msr whisperlite. it is hard to run out of fuel, a 600ml bottle lasts a week when I am alone. And the looks on peoples faces are priceless when refueling at a gas station. 

I have learnt though that the right type of stove is more a kind of religion than a discussion based on technical properties. Everybody likes that the most what they are using.

That said, the leaking pumps of the msr stoves really are dangerous. Since the whisperlite is the only silent gas stove I know, I am now using a whisperlite universal with gasadapter, 
primus pump and primus bottle (msr bottles fit as well). Not the lightest combo but reliable. I used to have a broken pump every 3 years before. Cracked, broken, leaking, you have it all with msr pumps, without damaging/dropping them or something


----------



## Surly29 (Jun 8, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> Also, there are a number of places (at least in the West), particularly along river corridors and desert environs, where fire is only allowed on top of a fire pan. I have been told by various land managers that a stove like the Emberlit qualifies as a "fire pan" as far as they are concerned, since the fire is elevated off of the ground and contained. However, as with all things land management, be sure to check in with the local authority about this - in my experience, there are the rules, and then there is the way that those rules may be subjectively interpreted by whoever is on duty that day...


This is a great point you bring up. Always check for fire restrictions where you are traveling. In my area, stoves without a detachable fuel source (i.e. a fuel bottle connected by a hose) are not allowed during high fire danger. The idea is that some alcohol stoves, especially homemade ones, are hard to put out and if you lose control it may burn until all the fuel is used up.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm loving this thread! It inspired me to look at the MSR Whisperlite - among others.

Anyone used a Whisperlite for multiple years? I'm worried about that "fitting" to the stove and the pumping apparatus stripping threads. Otherwise, I love that it appears to burn most flammable liquids including unleaded gasoline. How about the cleanliness of the burn?

(reaches for wallet...)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

connolm said:


> What do you use for pots on the fire?
> 
> I learned in Boy Scouts to "soap" a pot for use over a fire. The burnt soap washes away easier than trying to scrub the soot off untreated. But that would be a hassle when minimalist bikepacking. And I never seem to have enough water to really wash my dishes to that extent.


When I cook like this, I tend to prepare stuff and then just wrap it in a foil ball. Just throw the ball in the fire and let it bake. I take some dough either homemade or the Pillsbury biscuits or Crescent Rolls, spread it out on the foil, and put things like veggies and some pre cooked meat in it. Wrap it up. Put it in the fridge. When packing it, I put 3 or 4 (depending on the trip) in a Ziplock bag and then in a stuff sack. It becomes like a bread bowl type thing....or sometimes a catastrophe. When out on the trail, I tend to not eat a lot...small snacking along the way rather than big meals. I don't like to feel "full". I don't drink coffee or tea, or anything hot so I don't have to worry about that kind of stuff.

When I did part of the AT, I lived on peanut butter, bricks of cheese,apples and shortbread cookies. Not to get too personal, but I don't like to poop in the woods, so I have figured out ways to get nourishment without always having to "leave gifts". Plus, I really don't like the taste of a lot of the freeze dried stuff or "just add water" stuff. I could see myself bringing packets of dried soup and adding that to water, especially in the cold.

We also used to do the soap thing in Boy Scouts as well. I learned the foil ball thing in Scouts, as well as just skewering a hot dog or ball of hamburger on a stick.

I think the biggest reason I want a stove is for those situations in the summer where you can't burn fires, and as mentioned in the winter for when I can't find fuel or dig.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Smithhammer said:


> I want to like canister stoves - I really do. They're all the rage, and undeniably convenient. But I just can't get past all those canisters going to waste, nor the pile of canisters I already have that are only 1/4 full or less - not full enough to justify taking on my next trip, so they just sit there. If someone comes out with a re-fillable canister, I'd be all over it....


Why is the steel canister any different than a soup can? You can weigh them on a digital scale to know how much fuel is left, take the used ones on overnighters or full moon skiing.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

bsieb said:


> Why is the steel canister any different than a soup can? You can weigh them on a digital scale to know how much fuel is left, take the used ones on overnighters or full moon skiing.


Can't say I usually take a stove on a full moon skis, but sure, I guess I could do that.

Or I could just stick with stoves that have re-fillable/locally scavenged fuel and not worry about it. Just saying that sometimes I think convenience has its downsides. But we should all use whatever works best for us - I was just stating why I've moved away from canister stoves...at least some times. I still use them on occasion.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking-bike-expedition/stoves-gone-wild-768411.html

Moderator can't be bothered to make a stove sticky.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Great information here. I've got a few points to add:

*Minibull Designs* is another great source for alcohol stoves. They are nicely made, fast and foolproof. I have a homemade one and it's not nearly as good. I don't see myself ever making one again, it's not worth the effort IMO.

*Alcohol Stoves* have another big "con" - they shouldn't be used in times of high fire risk, and are often banned for that reason. As much as I love them, they're not the best for those times. That said, Minibull Designs does make some spill proof ones that are filled with carbon felt. I haven't tried one but I like the idea.

*A Stoker Tube* is a great addition to a biofuel stove. Get some vinyl tubing and a small piece (4-6" long) of brass tubing at your hardware store. Fit the end of the vinyl over the brass and you have a tube that can be used to safely stoke the fire when needed.

*No Stove At All* is a great ultralight option for shorter trips. Couscous and instant mashed potatoes are two dinners that can be easily rehydrated with cold water. Starbucks Via packets mix well cold (even though the directions say to use hot water), so if you need a coffee fix there's a possibility there.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Smithhammer said:


> I want to like canister stoves - I really do. They're all the rage, and undeniably convenient. But I just can't get past all those canisters going to waste, nor the pile of canisters I already have that are only 1/4 full or less - not full enough to justify taking on my next trip, so they just sit there. If someone comes out with a re-fillable canister, I'd be all over it....


I second this! I actually bought a canister stove last spring and very much like the convenience. Making dinner after a long day or getting the coffee going ASAP make it very attractive. But the waste and, most frustratingly, guessing how much burn time remains in a partly used canister give me some heartburn. It is still what I am using these days.

I have an alcohol stove (two different homemade styles). I love the idea and pride of craftmanship gives it extra points. But the lower heat output can be frustrating if trying to boil a larger amount of water (basically cooking for any more than one). I have also run out of fuel before it boils and, if I am not monitoring it, has meant the water cooled down and I was back at zero. Even less attractive when it is cold. Maybe I just need to log more time with it. Or maybe I am not a very good stove maker. Either way, this one ranks #2 on the list.

I also have a little folding wood stove. Big enough to support a small pot. Has a little door you can open or close to regulate air flow or feed in more fuel. The idea is awesome and I where I live, dry fuel is plentiful. But it requires constant attention and you need to be rather meticulous in collecting and sorting different sizes of twigs to get it going and maintain good temperature. Also takes a while to boil water. But such a cool idea! Honestly, I have only used it a few times.

And last, but certainly not least, is my MSR Whisperlite. I have had this stove for over 20 years. Refurbished it from the affordable kit twice and it has never let me down. It is my go to backpacking/boating stove, but I have never taken it bikepacking just because of the weight.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

*Nick* - thanks for the heads up on Minibull. Hadn't heard of them, but their designs look pretty sweet. For the price I might have to check one out.

"Stoker tubes!" - we also used to call them "persuaders" but yeah, they work great, and are easy to pack along. Funny story - a friend of mine went into a local hardware store, asking for some surgical and brass tubing, looking to make one for an upcoming trip he had, and the old guy who worked there laughed and said, _"You're making a bong, aren't you?" _ My friend tried to explain what it was actually for, but the guy just winked and nodded and clearly didn't believe him....

*Wahday* - who makes your wood stove, if you don't mind me asking?

Keep the ideas coming! Glad to see there's interest in this thread.


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

It is the Vargo hexagon folding wood stove. I have the steel version but it comes in titanium as well.

Looks like this set up and folds down flat (about 6 inches in diameter):


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Good discussion here!

I don't have a lot of experience on the topic, but I'll throw my opinions in anyway! I guess the first thing to consider is what kind of trip you are on, as that can determine what the best stove setup will be. A multi month around the works bikepacking trip would require a different setup than a S24H ride to the local state forest. Also, doing a bikepacking race vs a leisurely tour would have differing requirements. I've never done a multi month trip (and probably never will) but I would think a white gas/multi fuel stove would be the best option there. Or maybe a biofuel if you are not in a hurry and know fuel will be available. For an overnighter or weekend trip you have lots more options.

I am also not a fan of canister stoves, as with others because of the waste and leftover fuel. I've been using a Vargo Triad XE for a bit, but not super thrilled with it. For an overnighter, I leave the alcohol buner part at home and take a couple of Esbit tablets. Yes, the pot gets a bit sooty, but it goes in it's own bag anyway and I just clean it when I get home. It works decently for that, but the alcohol part is a bit finicky. The whole thing is also a bit flimsy. But it's really light!

I've been eyeing one of the alcohol stoves from Tato Gear for a bit. It's an alcohol wick stove with remote feed, which seems like a nice setup. A bit pricey though...


----------



## Pucker Factor (Jan 10, 2004)

Someone here briefly touched on it, but depending on where you are and the kind of summer that your area is having, fire bans can mean that you can not use your wood burning stoves at all. Something to check if you use that method.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

connolm said:


> I'm loving this thread! It inspired me to look at the MSR Whisperlite - among others.
> 
> Anyone used a Whisperlite for multiple years? I'm worried about that "fitting" to the stove and the pumping apparatus stripping threads. Otherwise, I love that it appears to burn most flammable liquids including unleaded gasoline. How about the cleanliness of the burn?
> 
> (reaches for wallet...)


My wife has a Whisperlite and I have the Dragonfly. I don't mind the jet engine sound at all and I like being able to simmer in addition to FULL BOIL. I've had mine since the early 2000's the wife for a wee bit longer. I've never had an issue but I also tend to be a lil anal about being nice to my stuff, buy it once care for it always. Anyway, it has unfortunately been a while since we have been in the woods with all the family stuff going on in the last several years but we probably used the stoves about every weekend thru the '00's, not as much in the winter. No leaking pumps or hoses, but it's probably time to check o-rings before they get used again. No issues with stripping the plastic threads even though I tend to over tighten most everything. There isn't much tearing of the aluminum windscreens either. They have been solid, I have never had to worry about them and I've not yet burned down the campground either. The cleanliness of the burn is all down to the fuel being used...


----------



## cyclingdutchman (Mar 18, 2015)

Since somebody asked: I bought my whisperlite 20 years ago 2nd hand for half.the.price. it served me well until I broke the original pump (black/grey). The red pumps after that are rubbish. The stove is bombproof except for the pump. It gets better with a primus pump (fits only the "universal") and would be near perfect when it would have the regulation valve of the dragonfly. I had that one but the jet sound gets annoying after more than 5 minutes. Besides that the heat spot is very small while simmering, so I still cant make any pancakes with it.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

As far as canister waste goes, I don't think anything I do on the trail compares to my round-trip 84 mile daily commute (in a fairly fuel efficient Prius). So, I use these tools to minimize my environmental impact:

http://www.jetboil.com/Accessories/CrunchIt/
https://snowpeak.com/products/mini-flame?variant=20266754308


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, I have a Minibull Designs setup, too. Really good for efficiency and bikepacking. Maybe not as durable as I'd like, but maybe I'm a bit of a hack.

I also have a Ti-Tri Caldera. Pretty sweet, but I still prefer the simplicity of a canister stove for a short trip.

https://www.traildesigns.com/stoves/caldera-ti-tri

Lots of options, most of them will work for bikepacking....


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Just to reiterate, I love my Whisperlite. I carry the repair kit with me as well which has various o-rings and such. I actually need to replace the pump as of last month but after 20+ years of service, I can't complain and it has never let me down in the field. It is multi-fuel but I have only used white gas which is admittedly kind of nasty and smelly. 

To amend my earlier comment about weight, it becomes justifiable if cooking for more than one. You can share the weight among you and it is my top choice for bigger scale cooking or boiling larger amounts of water. It's a workhorse!

I take the same approach with shelter. My 2 person 3 lb tent makes perfect sense if you share the weight with a friend. If solo, I bring a tarp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

No Stove At All... a knorr rice or pasta side will rehydrate in a few hours without any heat, just add cold water in a ziploc. Mix in a foil pack of chicken later and you got a great cold casserole.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I can do that for a night, if I absolutely needed to go super minimal. But for any trip long than that, I'll suck it up and bring my 3oz Emerblit.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Got a chance to play around with the new Fireant today. Here it is in 'alcohol stove mode' with the Trangia:










Temp was 32ºF outside, and it took about 11 minutes to boil 16oz of water.

And here it is in 'fire mode:'










Took about 9 minutes to boil the same amount of water.

And this is the stove, packed up in its case, next to the Trangia for scale:










:thumbsup:


----------



## Boo Bear (Aug 11, 2008)

I hemmed and hawed over this a while ago looking for a stove to bring with me on winter hikes- day hikes- not overnights. But I like to carry appropriate gear with me in the winter, just in case. 

I ended up going with an MSR Micro Rocket. I love how small it packs down- the stove and canister both fit in my pot. I was hesitant to go canister for cold temps until I saw plenty of people say they've used theirs without a problem. And I did do a sub-freezing test with mine, and it worked very well. 

If I were goin to be using a stove for an extended trip, I might choose something else. But for weekends and such, I love my set-up.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I do a couple group trips a year and there is a good assortment of stoves, everything from peak 1 to beer can alcohol to jetboil, esbit, and rocket. Based strictly on performance, the jetboil/pot combos win every time. A c-ration can stove, burning a marble size ball of c4 is very good too. Base your stove choice on your politics, is what I recommend.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

bsieb said:


> Base your stove choice on your politics, is what I recommend.


Hmmm....if that's the case, I have no idea what a wood stove says about my politics. I'm not in a hurry and I prefer local solutions?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

richwolf said:


> Just got the jetboil and it rocks. I know it isn't a true chef's stove but for instant hot water it can't be beat. I can survive on cold food but we need our hot drinks in the morning and evening. The real downside is the throw away canisters. Wish they would come up with a way to refill them or *make the system more eco friendly.* Love how it packs down so small.


Someone referenced the Crunchit Recycling tool upthread, just wanted to point out that it's available at REI:



> Jetboil Crunchit Recycling Tool:
> The Jetboil CrunchIt™ tool lets you puncture empty Jetboil Jetpower and other brand isobutane fuel canisters, rendering them ready for the recycling bin.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

The new version of the Pocket Rocket looks way better than mine.


----------



## HotHead (Feb 24, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Hmmm....if that's the case, I have no idea what a wood stove says about my politics. I'm not in a hurry and I prefer local solutions?


Perfect review of the Fireant. To the point with pictures. Thanks!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Smithhammer said:


> Hmmm....if that's the case, I have no idea what a wood stove says about my politics. I'm not in a hurry and I prefer local solutions? [/QUOTE
> 
> I like the Fireant, btw, and it also could be set in the campfire coals if that's going on, which it usually is for me. Does it lock together pretty tight?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HotHead said:


> Perfect review of the Fireant. To the point with pictures. Thanks!


I like the looks of that Fireant as well...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

bsieb said:


> I like the Fireant, btw, and it also could be set in the campfire coals if that's going on, which it usually is for me. Does it lock together pretty tight?


Yeah. Esp. when you put the baseplate in (for fire mode), it's solid.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

If anyone wants to try an inexpensive wood and tab burner this one seems to be a good choice for under $20. Gets good reviews too.
https://www.amazon.com/Ohuhu-Portab...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=ZDS71RQ08HFH52ZZQFPD


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is another variant of the cheapo chinese wood burner from Amazon. Slightly improved fuel feeding, similar to the SoloStove.

originally link is dead...here is what appears to be the same stove:
https://www.amazon.com/OUSPOTS-Back...e=UTF8&qid=1487007336&sr=1-1&keywords=ouspots

Here is a pic of all three of my wood burners (OUSPOTS, SoloStove Campfire, and Lixada). Knowing what I know now, I'd just order the OUSPOTS...

Wood burners by Brad Baker, on Flickr


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^And not much more for a stainless steel Fireant, ~$31 on Amazon. I really like the flat shape when it's broken down because I can slip it in my framebag without taking much space, and the ti version basically doesn't weigh anything either, which checks two important boxes for me. Then with the alternate life as a windscreen for a small solid fuel or alcohol stove for the morning. I'm usually warming leftovers and instant coffee for breakfast.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

bsieb said:


> ^And not much more for a stainless steel Fireant, ~$31 on Amazon. I really like the flat shape when it's broken down because I can slip it in my framebag without taking much space, and the ti version basically doesn't weigh anything either, which checks two important boxes for me. Then with the alternate life as a windscreen for a small solid fuel or alcohol stove for the morning. I'm usually warming leftovers and instant coffee for breakfast.


The Emberlit Fireant looks nice. Must...resist...buying more stoves!

When I went on a big 10 week trip to various destinations (South Korea, Thailand. Laos, Cambodia, New Zealand), I used a Kiwi (shoe polish) can filled with steel wool. I'd fill the can with alcohol, prop up the pot with tent spikes or rocks, and do some cooking. Or, I'd flip it over and use it with solid fuel on top. A windscreen made out of a foil pan made a huge difference. Whatever, almost anything works when you are on a leisure hike/ride.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

bsieb said:


> I do a couple group trips a year and there is a good assortment of stoves, everything from peak 1 to beer can alcohol to jetboil, esbit, and rocket. Based strictly on performance, the jetboil/pot combos win every time. A c-ration can stove, burning a marble size ball of c4 is very good too. Base your stove choice on your politics, is what I recommend.


 Umm, do you usually carry around C-4? Det cord? Or maybe that was some previous job experience?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Littlebug-









Maybe not appropriate everywhere but I'm a big fan of woodburners because of their simplicity and the fact that there's one less thing to remember to buy and pack.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Some men just want to watch the wood burn...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

leeboh said:


> Umm, do you usually carry around C-4? Det cord? Or maybe that was some previous job experience?


That was previous to bikepacking for sure. I backpacked in mountainous jungle for a year back in the early 70's as part of a forced cultural experience.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

I honestly don't know why people keep saying alcohol stoves don't work in the winter. Here we are at a balmy 10 degrees. Yes, it is a lot harder to light than normal, and yes, you can't really see the flame, and yes, you have to be a lot more careful about wind, and yes, it is hard to find a stable platform to put your stove on that won't melt and spill fuel all over the place, and yes, you need to keep the fuel in a warm pocket. But also yes, it does indeed work. We had both a typical soda can stove and an Evernew Ti stove, both of which worked great.

Just remember to bring WAY more fuel than you intend to use.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

lentamentalisk said:


> it is hard to find a stable platform to put your stove on that won't melt and spill fuel all over the place
> View attachment 1121458


Have you given carbon felt a try? Minibulldesigns sells a small circle of it, but you can also find it on Ebay. It insulates from the ground and you can also pour some alcohol directly on it in order to prime the stove in cold weather.

This thread has inspired me to update my solo setup. I got a mini atomic from minibull (with carbon felt inside the stove, for a no-spill stove), along with a lid for my snow peak 450 cup. So I'll have a solo setup that's about 3.5" in each dimension, with the stove and a couple oz of fuel all fitting inside of the cup.

Baby food pouches make great alcohol fuel containers, by the way. They hold about 4 oz, enough for a weekend trip with dinner and warm drinks. And they fit inside your pot with your stove because they're flexible.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

NickSmolinske said:


> Have you given carbon felt a try?


I actually ended up putting the stove and priming pan (critical for getting it going in the winter) on top of the lid, which insulated it nicely from the layer of snow stuck to the table. This unfortunately raised the stove and pot high enough to make the wind screen ineffective. I then laid out a couple of sticks in a "log cabin" style to raise the wind screen. For future winter camping I'm just gonna bring a crazy tall wind screen.

My friend had a piece of nomex felt under his stove. It was exactly the diameter of his stove, but much less than the diameter of his pot. All the radiated heat from the bottom of the pot melted the snow around the stove, causing it to tip. THAT is a very strong argument for bringing along heat reflectors! So much wasted energy.



NickSmolinske said:


> Baby food pouches make great alcohol fuel containers, by the way.


I've used them to carry maple syrup (way cheaper to make your own than buy than those Untapped pouches, and way more delicious than Gu) and whiskey. Never occurred to me to carry fuel alcohol. I'd have to improve my labeling scheme...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

surprised so few people mention cooking on an open fire.

The other day I got the dragon fly out of retirement along with the 1 liter fuel bottle and the spare o rings and fix it kit and the new replacement pump I never used. Enough stuff to fill a shoe box. If a person knows how to take the MSR pump apart and put it back together, the Dragon Fly works the best of any stove, and runs on many fuels, and weighs a lot. Did I mention that you need to know how to fix the fuel pump_

cooking on a fire is a skill that takes time to learn. Lesson 1, cook on coals not a flame. In rural Nicaragua I have seen old women who cooked on fires all their lives make better food than a fancy chef.

Note to self look at this later, Could help in a fire ban area.


baker said:


> Here is another variant of the cheapo chinese wood burner from Amazon. Slightly improved fuel feeding, similar to the SoloStove.
> 
> originally link is dead...here is what appears to be the same stove:
> https://www.amazon.com/OUSPOTS-Back...e=UTF8&qid=1487007336&sr=1-1&keywords=ouspots
> ...


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

Big fan of alcohol stove, especially for bikepacking, every rider carry one and it's really useful.

But important is the windshield and stand I use is great, can do the regular alcohol stove or solid fuel, etc...

4mins to boil 800ml, and a full stove, can boil 2.5 times. Enuff for a lot of cooking.


----------



## Megashnauzer (Nov 2, 2005)

i use the full blown trangia cooking setup for just regular camping but it's way too bulky for bikepacking. i can trim it down some by using that fireant thingy but i like the windscreen that encompasses the cooking pot along with the alcohol stove. what's a good option for that?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Megashnauzer said:


> i use the full blown trangia cooking setup for just regular camping but it's way too bulky for bikepacking. i can trim it down some by using that fireant thingy but i like the windscreen that encompasses the cooking pot along with the alcohol stove. what's a good option for that?


I haven't yet come across a single solution that both elevates the pot off of the stove, _and_ also encompasses the pot. It could be done with two separate windscreens, however:










I have the Clickstand for the Trangia (pictured) and it's very sturdy light and packable. Combine it with a MSR windscreen and you'd have a pretty good set up. I'd be curious to see how significantly that affects cook times. Might have to play around with that...


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

There"s a fantastic alcohol stove that seems to be absent in most cooking discussions-- the White Box alcohol stove. Super lightweight, durable, and inexpensive. I think they are only available through campsaver.com. Very simple and reliable piece of kit.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I used to worry about wind and my trangia. I carry some extra aluminum foil and have always planned on building something if necessary. But I've never yet needed it. Seems like I can always grab something lying around.

Most recently, I grabbed two water bottles off my bike and sat them upwind. I've also used logs, rocks, and even myself.

I have the setup shown below:









Note: I haven't used it in heavy wind (>20 mph) or deep cold (<20F).


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

chrisx said:


> surprised so few people mention cooking on an open fire.
> 
> The other day I got the dragon fly out of retirement along with the 1 liter fuel bottle and the spare o rings and fix it kit and the new replacement pump I never used. Enough stuff to fill a shoe box. If a person knows how to take the MSR pump apart and put it back together, the Dragon Fly works the best of any stove, and runs on many fuels, and weighs a lot. Did I mention that you need to know how to fix the fuel pump_
> 
> ...


I am with you. I always prefer to cook on a fire...I think it is easier, but sometimes you just can't...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Smithhammer said:


> I haven't yet come across a single solution that both elevates the pot off of the stove, _and_ also encompasses the pot. It could be done with two separate windscreens, however:


I have used a rock to dig a little trench to sink the stove below ground level. The odd time I have even built a little rock wall as a wind block. Naturtal objects can do this job. But I seldom use my alcohol stove outdoors.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

chrisx said:


> I have used a rock to dig a little trench to sink the stove below ground level. The odd time I have even built a little rock wall as a wind block. Naturtal objects can do this job. But I seldom use my alcohol stove outdoors.


Yup - good site selection will go a long way. But even when you find a place out of the wind, wrapper a windscreen around the pot can still help make it more efficient.

So you mostly use your alcohol stove indoors?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Out of curiosity, a question for the die hard wood burners, do you bring along a camp axe or saw? Do you have small cabin stops along the trail where the wood is replenished? I could see hauling some kindling and a fire starter, but where does the rest of the wood come from? Just curious.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> Out of curiosity, a question for the die hard wood burners, do you bring along a camp axe or saw? Do you have small cabin stops along the trail where the wood is replenished? I could see hauling some kindling and a fire starter, but where does the rest of the wood come from? Just curious.


I have a small folding pruning saw that I keep with me. I do sometimes have firestarters...like homemade ones, if I know it is going to be wet. Usually, the largest piece of wood I burn is maybee 2-3"'s thick. I don't need a bonfire usually.

I do the typical Boy Scout thing....tee-pee of kindling, surrounded by a "log cabin" of small/medium sticks. Firestarter or leaves under tee-pee to get it started...


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

dbhammercycle said:


> Out of curiosity, a question for the die hard wood burners, do you bring along a camp axe or saw? Do you have small cabin stops along the trail where the wood is replenished? I could see hauling some kindling and a fire starter, but where does the rest of the wood come from? Just curious.


For the little wood stove I use, I just scavenge twigs, bark, etc. About the only tool that may come in handing is a pocket knife for making some dry shavings to get things started if it's damp out.

If I was planning on cooking on campfires though, I'd think about also bringing a small folding saw, along with the knife. Camp axes are heavy, and more dangerous than saws in the backcountry, imo. On winter trips where I'm building more serious fires both for cooking and for warmth, I bring a Laplander folding saw. Lightweight, packs small and works great.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a small folding wooden handled saw and a Leatherman Wave that works well enough. I also have an Estwing 3/4 length axe, but while it's great for the cabin I think that would be heavy and cumbersome for bikepacking. I would just think it easier to carry the camp stove.

Granted, if you are just making a small kindling fire, the small packable wood burning stoves are likely a treat if you can find dry wood.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you guys for great thread! A lot to learn from all of you.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Darth Lefty said:


> The new version of the Pocket Rocket looks way better than mine.


I have the old PR. I went and checked out the new PR 2, since it looked like an improved design. I did some in-store comparison between the two with various pots and pans that were similar to mine (all rather small). The PR 2 did not really offer much more pot and pan support, maybe just a little. I don't think the new design offers enough for me to upgrade from the PR to the PR 2.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

dbhammercycle said:


> Out of curiosity, a question for the die hard wood burners, do you bring along a camp axe or saw? Do you have small cabin stops along the trail where the wood is replenished? I could see hauling some kindling and a fire starter, but where does the rest of the wood come from? Just curious.


I have no saw no axe and noone to replenish my wood for me. Wood is easy to find in the forest. I break it down to size with my foot. I have some kind of fire starter. Just build a fire with things you find on the ground.



Smithhammer said:


> Yup - good site selection will go a long way. But even when you find a place out of the wind, wrapper a windscreen around the pot can still help make it more efficient.
> 
> So you mostly use your alcohol stove indoors?


I should have said, I do not use methol alcohol, heat, paint thinner, etc. I do use ethyl alcohol, medical alcohol, nice and clean. I feel about heat and methol alcohol the way you feel about canisters, yuck.

Perhaps wrap a wind screen around half or two thirds of the pot. If you allow the alcohol to heat up to much it could blow up.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I got one of these from Monoprice of all places. Tested in the house and so far so good. I also won a GSI 1 liter kettle that I might use for a while instead.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> Out of curiosity, a question for the die hard wood burners, do you bring along a camp axe or saw? Do you have small cabin stops along the trail where the wood is replenished? I could see hauling some kindling and a fire starter, but where does the rest of the wood come from? Just curious.


I use finger sized sticks so all I do is tidy up the campsite.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

dbhammercycle said:


> Out of curiosity, a question for the die hard wood burners, do you bring along a camp axe or saw? Do you have small cabin stops along the trail where the wood is replenished? I could see hauling some kindling and a fire starter, but where does the rest of the wood come from? Just curious.


I think it depends if you are talking about building up a traditional campfire and cooking on that vs one of the small woodburing stoves. If building up a traditional campfire, a small folding saw would be handy. For the small woddburning stoves it's not needed as you are burning small pencil size wood that can be easily broken by hand. But as mentioned, it's a good idea to have something to start the fire in trying conditions.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Mr Pink57 said:


> I got one of these from Monoprice of all places. Tested in the house and so far so good. I also won a GSI 1 liter kettle that I might use for a while instead.


Looks heavy!


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

chrisx said:


> Perhaps wrap a wind screen around half or two thirds of the pot. If you allow the alcohol to heat up to much it could blow up.


I don't think that's a problem with alcohol stoves. Take a look at the Caldera Cone - it's a tightly enclosed system that lots of people use with no problems. Canister stoves, on the other hand, should never be used with a windscreen that encircles the canister.

On the subject of windscreens, I just made one out of some steam table pan lids that I got at Sam's Club. It's thicker than normal aluminum foil and I folded it in half for extra sturdiness. Came out pretty nice.

I'll post pictures once I'm finished with the cozy for the pot, then the system will be complete. Should weigh about 6 oz (for pot, stove, stand, windscreen, cozy and fuel containers), and easily fit inside a framebag.


----------



## threepin (Nov 2, 2006)

Smithhammer said:


> I haven't yet come across a single solution that both elevates the pot off of the stove, _and_ also encompasses the pot. It could be done with two separate windscreens, however:
> 
> the trail designs caldera models have a windscreen that is specific to a pot and raises it so that optimum burner to pot spacing is achieved
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Making little denatures alcohol stoves is a cheap and interesting hobby. every person should be able to get off a plane anywhere in the world, spend 2 dollars, and make a disposable stove. Hot food tastes better.



threepin said:


> Smithhammer said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

in regard to the " no stove at all" option, thought I'd drop a link to my favorite piece of cooking bushcraft, the Dakota fire pit. It's a very simple, controlled burn. I've used it many times. And it's fun to build, too.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I suppose another factor for me is fire restrictions. The canister stove is permitted during stage 1 & 2 fire restrictions, something that is a regular annual occurrence on most public lands in New Mexico, usually late Spring thru mid-Summer in the NW part of the state. The only alternative is white gas appliances, AFAIK.


----------



## Affe (Dec 4, 2007)

This is a great thread.

I've been using a full size Trangia setup outdoors (not bikepacking) for all my life. With both alcohol and gas and I always prefer alcohol, makes me feel cozy and brings back childhood memories I guess.. I'm never in a hurry either so I'm not interested in gas stoves. At the moment I'm collecting my future bikepacking setup. I'm fascinated by the idea of an Emberlit with a Trangia stove, having both options, wood burning and alcohol at your hands at any time. Sad there is no room to use the flame regulator inside the Emberlit. Thinking of alternative setup with same features.. Suggestions?

Because I like cooking and being used to the Trangia I'd prefer a pot+pan set and I think the lower the profile the better for cooking and packing. So I've been searching for a low profile pot+pan set. I've found one that looks good: Keith Titanium Pan ? ?-keith
Anyone know anything about the company or have experience with their product or have other suggestions with similar features?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Haven't used those before, but I've been using TOAKS pots for years and they've survived plenty of abuse.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

Best place to check out every kind of stove ever made?

Hiker biker site at a popular campground. Seems cycle tourists have every kind of stove ever sold. Mt bikers seem to like alcohol stoves. Because of weight, not how well they work. They can be make a delicious meal once you get the hang of it. On a 1 or 2 day trip they are lighter. What about after a week? Does a liter of alcohol weigh more than a canister? Where is the balance? If you go longer between resupply, the canister could become more gram efficicient.


----------



## dh024 (Dec 11, 2010)

chrisx said:


> On a 1 or 2 day trip they are lighter. What about after a week? Does a liter of alcohol weigh more than a canister? Where is the balance? If you go longer between resupply, the canister could become more gram efficicient.


Lots of answers to these kinds of questions here: Zen Backpacking Stoves - How to Choose a Stove


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

chrisx said:


> Best place to check out every kind of stove ever made?
> 
> Hiker biker site at a popular campground. Seems cycle tourists have every kind of stove ever sold. Mt bikers seem to like alcohol stoves. Because of weight, not how well they work. They can be make a delicious meal once you get the hang of it. On a 1 or 2 day trip they are lighter. What about after a week? Does a liter of alcohol weigh more than a canister? Where is the balance? If you go longer between resupply, the canister could become more gram efficicient.


I think it also depends on where you are tripping. A lot of my trips don't involve easy re-supply spots (if any), nor convenient places to dispose of empty canisters, which I don't want to have to keep carrying around with me and taking up space after they are used. At least with an alcohol bottle I can eventually re-fill it.

Whatever the difference in weight may be between a liter of alcohol and a canister is less important to me. In the case that I would be packing a full liter of alcohol for a trip, I'd probably also be packing more than one canister, so there's that....

Which is why I keep coming back to the Fireant. Most of my fuel is going to be found wherever I decide to camp that night. And then I bring a few meals-worth of alcohol, mostly for wet weather or occasional convenience. But of course it all depends on the nature of the trip...


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^I would rather carry an extra canister than an extra liter of alky. Ditto for an empty canister vs. an empty liter container. You can pierce the empty cannister and flatten it.

Politics. 

A stick of C4 and a fireant would be killer.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

bsieb said:


> ^I would rather carry an extra canister than an extra liter of alky.


I'd rather carry neither, and most times I don't.


----------



## chrisx (Mar 4, 2009)

bsieb said:


> A stick of C4 and a fireant would be killer.





Smithhammer said:


> I'd rather carry neither, and most times I don't.


Last trip I carried a 220 ml bottle of Medical ethyl alcohol and 2 lighters. I used the alcohol mostly for hygiene purposes, (do not try this with methol alcohol), and the lighter mostly to start fires. I did use the alcohol stove a couple of times. A rainy day and neighbors I did not want to meet.

Smith, why is the fireant better than a ground fire or a small hole in the ground?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

chrisx said:


> Smith, why is the fireant better than a ground fire or a small hole in the ground?


The point of a well-designed bio-fuel stove is to create a small, very focused fire, with an intense "chimney effect." Once the fire gets going, and starts effectively drawing in air from the bottom, it is much more efficient than a ground fire, both in terms of fuel consumed and focused heat.

It also doesn't create a scorched piece of ground that needs to be dealt with before leaving camp. Minor detail, but it's nice to just be able to let the ashes burn down, disperse them, and then fold it up and go.

I like cooking on open fires sometimes as well, when it's appropriate (and allowed).


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Smithhammer said:


> The point of a well-designed bio-fuel stove is to create a small, very focused fire, with an intense "chimney effect." Once the fire gets going, and starts effectively drawing in air from the bottom, it is much more efficient than a ground fire, both in terms of fuel consumed and focused heat.


I have a good story about bio-fuel stoves. I was traveling around Europe with one - we did a few months of bike touring in the Mediterranean, then switched to hitchhiking for Ireland and Scotland. One day I decided to burn our hitchhiking sign. Corrugated cardboard, about 2 feet by 3 feet I think.

Since cardboard burns hot, I figured I would use it up getting the water to a boil and switch to wood. But that never happened - I boiled a liter of water, simmered for 20 minutes (cooking Quinoa and some veggies), AND roasted a red bell pepper directly on the stove after the Quinoa was done. And I didn't even use up all of the cardboard.



> On a 1 or 2 day trip they are lighter. What about after a week? Does a liter of alcohol weigh more than a canister? Where is the balance? If you go longer between resupply, the canister could become more gram efficicient.


Here's a good source on that:

https://adventuresinstoving.blogspot.com/2014/09/which-is-lighter-alcohol-or-gas_14.html

Basically alcohol wins easily for 1-3 days. After that they go back and forth. Canister becomes a clear winner if you're cooking for 2 or 3 people for more than a week.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

I know its heavy but I'm old school. Plus it keeps her busy, look how happy she is.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

NickSmo's idea to put alcohol in a baby food pouch is a winner. Thanks mate, if I every carry a stove bikepacking I'm doing that. I happen to have access to a couple babies too.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Matterhorn said:


> I know its heavy but I'm old school. Plus it keeps her busy, look how happy she is.


Can't tell if that's a roast or a Bundt cake in the lower right, but it really doesn't matter - I'd eat the hell out of it either way.

And while we're at it, it's so hard to find 'brick' wallpaper anymore - anyone have a good source?


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Matterhorn said:


> NickSmo's idea to put alcohol in a baby food pouch is a winner. Thanks mate, if I every carry a stove bikepacking I'm doing that. I happen to have access to a couple babies too.


Agreed. I might have to try that on my next trip. I like the fact that they won't take up any room when they're empty. Thanks for the tip, Nick!


----------



## mtbtins (Mar 2, 2017)

Boo Bear said:


> I ended up going with an MSR Micro Rocket.


I love this stove too! It packs a punch and is great to carry.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> Can't tell if that's a roast or a Bundt cake in the lower right, but it really doesn't matter - I'd eat the hell out of it either way.
> 
> And while we're at it, it's so hard to find 'brick' wallpaper anymore - anyone have a good source?


You could get that brick wallpaper from my sisters kitchen...the houses around where we live were all built in the 1900-1940s. She redid her kitchen, but left the wall behind the stove in that fake brick "wall paper". It is awesome


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

knl2stl said:


> I have the old PR. I went and checked out the new PR 2, since it looked like an improved design. I did some in-store comparison between the two with various pots and pans that were similar to mine (all rather small). The PR 2 did not really offer much more pot and pan support, maybe just a little. I don't think the new design offers enough for me to upgrade from the PR to the PR 2.


Well, no, not if you already have it. It's not _that _much better.

I don't carry mine anyhow, being committed to water-based dishes with my Jetboil.


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

Megashnauzer said:


> i use the full blown trangia cooking setup for just regular camping but it's way too bulky for bikepacking. i can trim it down some by using that fireant thingy but i like the windscreen that encompasses the cooking pot along with the alcohol stove. what's a good option for that?











last weekend ride, seems to work like a charm, alcohol stove and that argos Ti shield thingy holder something


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

connolm said:


> I used to worry about wind and my trangia. I carry some extra aluminum foil and have always planned on building something if necessary. But I've never yet needed it. Seems like I can always grab something lying around.
> 
> Most recently, I grabbed two water bottles off my bike and sat them upwind. I've also used logs, rocks, and even myself.
> 
> ...


and best thing abt alcohol stove if u broke or crash or need an extra stove just make 1.


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

Lordie said:


> and best thing abt alcohol stove if u broke or crash or need an extra stove just make 1.
> View attachment 1125424




__
http://instagr.am/p/BOWtANJhF0-/

took a bit longer to boil from my regular made in china acohol stove, taht the DIY stove in action.


----------



## idahomer (Feb 22, 2017)

After reading this thread it is apparent that the N + 1 rule applies to me and stoves too. Here is my .02. My canister stoves are now only used for car camping.
I have several alcohol stoves including a white box, triangia and an Esbit. I am not completely happy with their pot support, pot height from flame and or wind screen but have gleaned some possibly fixes from this thread, so thanks to all the contributors.
My new favorite is the Solo stove lite. I used it exclusively for a month in the desert last fall and I couldn't have been happier. It lit easy, had perfect draw and with only a few meals I had it pretty dialed. The stove nestles in the pot which was a perfect size for two. Something very satisfying about gathering twigs and stoking the fire. Very liberating to not have to worry about running out of fuel. Of course twig stoves have their limitations and for those times I will pack an alcohol burner which will sit nicely in the stove.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^^ Checked out the click stand for the triangia? Works well.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

leeboh said:


> ^^^^ Checked out the click stand for the triangia? Works well.


+1 If you want to go with alcohol, there are more options for stands, screens, and pots than just what's sold with the burners. I used the Click Stand for a while and liked it. I'm currently using Esbit, but I have certainly considered replacing my Click Stand. Folds up flat and small and makes a good stand when assembled.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Another vote for the Clickstand. It's what I use when I'm just carrying my Trangia and not carrying my Fireant.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Coincidentally, here's a new review of the Clickstand on Bikepacking.com:

Clikstand Stove Review, Trail Tested - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

If you carry a twig stove check this out...


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

If you're in the market for a canister stove, I just recently updated mine to a Soto Windmaster. It's about the same size as a pocket rocket, but the head is recessed to make it more resistant to wind. It's pretty cool! But, obviously, just for boiling.

Apologies if this has already been linked, but if you're interested in making your own alcohol stove, there are some designs here. I've made 3, 1 of which is worth using. It's a good way to stay out in the garage if your wife is mad at you.

Zen and the Art of the Alcohol Stove


----------

